# New release: Silent Streets



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all,

I'd like to share my latest release, music from the video game Silent Streets. It's an augmented reality mobile game for iOS and Android, set in the Victorian Era. The player is a detective, trying to solve mysteries in a small Victorian town of Snowport. The game features an immersive story written by Richard Cobbett (Sunless Sea, The Long Journey Home) and is presented in a visual novel style.

Thanks for listening!

BandCamp:
https://mihkelzilmer.bandcamp.com/
Spotify:


----------



## muk (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations Mikhel! Very evocative music. Is that a cimbalom on the main theme?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 28, 2018)

muk said:


> Congratulations Mikhel! Very evocative music. Is that a cimbalom on the main theme?



Thank you so much! Yes, that's the Spitfire Cimbalom.


----------



## muk (Mar 28, 2018)

Awesome! I'll try the game when the android version is out, with a special focus on the music.


----------

